# Lagergrößen Slide 130



## Deleted 292679 (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,  ich habe ein Slide 130 29 8.0 aktuelles Jahr und würde mir gerne für evtl. anstehende Lagerwechsel schon mal bei Gelegenheit das nötige Werkzeug besorgen, wenn sich ein günstiges Angebot ergibt. Dafür brauche ich die Größe der Lager am Hinterbau (Innen- und  Außendurchmesser) für die entsprechenden Adapter. Kennt einer die entsprechenden Maße?


----------



## emek (11. Juli 2014)

6 Stück 688 2 RS
4 Stück 6902 2 RS 

Hab die Daten von einem älteren thread zum Thema Hinterbau neu lagern. Habe das also selbst nicht überprüft...

Falls du Rapid Racer Product Lagerwerkzeug benutzen willst wäre Kit 1 und Kit 5 wohl passend....
Berichte gerne weiter von deiem Lagerwechsel....Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (11. Juli 2014)

Du hast ein Bike aus 2014 und planst schon jetzt die Lager zu wechseln ? Wozu willst Du die Lager wechseln wenn sie noch neu sind und alles einwandfrei funktioniert. Wenn alles gut läuft halten die ein paar Jahre und wer weiß ob Du nicht zwischenzeitlich ein anderes Bike kaufst.


----------



## Deleted 292679 (12. Juli 2014)

Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, will ich keine Lager im Moment wechseln, sondern im Rahmen der Aufrüstung meiner Werkstatt bei entsprechender Gelegenheit mir solches Werkzeug zulegen. Um die Größen dafür zu bestimmen, wollte ich die Lager wissen. Und um auf das aktuelle Jahr zu kommen... dies ist auf das Modell bezogen, ist aber in 2013 gekauft. 2015er Modelljahr kommt ja auch demnächst. 
@ emek: vielen Dank für die Info, aber für das  6902 2RS bräuchte man aber doch den Adapter 11 statt Nummer 5. Oder handelt es sich um das  6900 2RS in dem Beitrag den du gefunden hattest. Hat Du einen Link dazu?


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Juli 2014)

Haferwiese schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, will ich keine Lager im Moment wechseln, sondern im Rahmen der Aufrüstung meiner Werkstatt bei entsprechender Gelegenheit mir solches Werkzeug zulegen. Um die Größen dafür zu bestimmen, wollte ich die Lager wissen. Und um auf das aktuelle Jahr zu kommen... dies ist auf das Modell bezogen, ist aber in 2013 gekauft. 2015er Modelljahr kommt ja auch demnächst.
> @ emek: vielen Dank für die Info, damit kann ich mal schauen bzw. mir Adapter drehen lassen. TOP!


Zu den Lagern : Alle Radon Slide und Swoop ab 140mm haben die gleichen Lager die oben Angeben sind .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Deleted 292679 (12. Juli 2014)

@Bodo:Also stimmt das mit 6902 2rs und 688 2rs? Auch fürs Slide 130 29?


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Juli 2014)

Haferwiese schrieb:


> @Bodo:Also stimmt das mit 6902 2rs und 688 2rs? Auch fürs Slide 130 29?


ab Slide 140 meine ich das Baujahr also ja nur das Skeen nur 2x 6902 und 8x 688 und Stage- Slide 125 anders Lager Sitzs. zu
Hebel. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Deleted 292679 (12. Juli 2014)

Super, vielen dank,  auch an emek!  
@Bodo : ich finde es super das du hier im Forum einen perfekten Support für alle Radonier leistest! TOP


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Juli 2014)

Haferwiese schrieb:


> Super, vielen dank,  auch an emek!
> @Bodo : ich finde es super das du hier im Forum einen perfekten Support für alle Radonier leistest! TOP


Danke kann euch aber nur bei fragen der Technik wieder Helfen da ich nicht ständig im Haus bin. Gruß Bodo


----------



## emek (12. Juli 2014)

Haferwiese schrieb:


> Super, vielen dank,  auch an emek!
> @Bodo : ich finde es super das du hier im Forum einen perfekten Support für alle Radonier leistest! TOP



Ja, Kit 1 und Kit 11 passen. Kit 5 ist ein bissl zu klein....

Schön , das ich helfen konnte. 
Schön , dass Bodo sich mit guten Infos hier meldet.


----------



## emek (12. Juli 2014)

Haferwiese schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, will ich keine Lager im Moment wechseln, sondern im Rahmen der Aufrüstung meiner Werkstatt bei entsprechender Gelegenheit mir solches Werkzeug zulegen. Um die Größen dafür zu bestimmen, wollte ich die Lager wissen. Und um auf das aktuelle Jahr zu kommen... dies ist auf das Modell bezogen, ist aber in 2013 gekauft. 2015er Modelljahr kommt ja auch demnächst.
> @ emek: vielen Dank für die Info, aber für das  6902 2RS bräuchte man aber doch den Adapter 11 statt Nummer 5. Oder handelt es sich um das  6900 2RS in dem Beitrag den du gefunden hattest. Hat Du einen Link dazu?


 So sieht es aus. Der kluge Mann baut vor....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linussoft (1. April 2015)

Ich hole diesen Beitrag mal wieder hoch, habe am Vergangenen Dienstag aufgrund des besonders schönen Wetters meine Frühligswartung gemacht. Was soll ich euch sagen, die "kleinen Lager" hatte alle einen deutlichen rauen lauf. ist das bei euch nach nicht mal einem Jahr (ich hatte ca 4000 km, überwiegend leichtes Gelände) auch so? hat jemand eine gute Bezugsquelle für SKF oder INA Lager?

Linus


----------



## Oshiki (1. April 2015)

Hat jemand Informationen zu den Drehmomenten am Slide 130. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Linussoft (1. April 2015)

Die Lager?

Stand hier schon mal irgendwo...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide-hinterbau-lager-wartung.512874/
Beitrag 24...


dirtydevil1 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mit Radon telefoniert:
> - Kettenstrebe 10Nm
> - Hauptlager 12Nm (die mit dem 6er Inbus)
> - Sattelstreben 8Nm
> ...



Linus


----------



## enno112 (1. April 2015)

Hier die Anzugsmomente zum speichern auf´n PC!


----------



## Oshiki (1. April 2015)

Die Drehmomente am Vorbau kommen mir sehr hoch vor. 
Vielen Dank für die Zeichnung. 

Gesendet von meinem U65GT mit Tapatalk


----------



## enno112 (1. April 2015)

Nee, ist nicht von mir sondern von einem anderen User! Danke diesem..(hab den Namen leider vergessen).
Drehmomente für Vorbau stehen fast immer auf dem Vorbau mit drauf, daher halb so wild.
Wichtig sind die Angaben für die Lager, und soweit ich mich erinnere sind das die Angaben von Radon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (2. April 2015)

die werte stehn so auf dem Race Face Atlas, daher korrekt


----------



## dende24 (26. Juni 2015)

Es passt hier nur bedingt rein, aber da es um ein Lager geht, versuch ich es mal...
Weiß jemand was fürn Steuersatz verbaut ist? Also die Größen?


----------



## emek (26. Juni 2015)

Tapered Steuersatz Semi Integriert 1 1/8" ~ 1.5
ZS44/ZS55


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Juni 2015)

emek schrieb:


> Tapered Steuersatz Semi Integriert 1 1/8" ~ 1.5
> ZS44/ZS55


In allen Al Slide Swoop und Skeen ist ZS44 / IS 52 Verbaut .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## dende24 (27. Juni 2015)

Danke dir!


----------



## yoger83 (2. April 2016)

Moin....sollte man beim Lagerwechsel auch die "Lagerscheiben" und die Schrauben/Bolzen wechseln? Mich wundert es, weil bei Bike-Discount alles nur im Set angeboten wird.


----------

